Ask HN: Any good book recommendations on distributed systems design? - syde_effect
======
peetle
[https://dataintensive.net/](https://dataintensive.net/)

~~~
wuunderbar
Yes, DDIA is the bible for this stuff with regards to getting a good overview
to modern practices.

There's also good resources here, even though it is interview oriented:
[https://github.com/checkcheckzz/system-design-
interview](https://github.com/checkcheckzz/system-design-interview)

------
johnsonjo
After digging through my ebooks there is also this book by Maarten van Steen
[1]. You may also be able to find along with ratings in the comments by
searching hacker news [2].

[1]: [https://www.distributed-
systems.net/index.php/books/ds3/](https://www.distributed-
systems.net/index.php/books/ds3/)

[2]:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&que...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&query=distributed%20systems%20book&sort=byPopularity&type=story)

------
kshitij_libra
[https://github.com/papers-we-love/papers-we-
love/tree/master...](https://github.com/papers-we-love/papers-we-
love/tree/master/distributed_systems)

Thank me later

------
johnsonjo
A few weeks ago this distributed systems course from MIT was posted on hacker
news [1].

[1]: [https://pdos.csail.mit.edu/6.824/](https://pdos.csail.mit.edu/6.824/)

------
taleodor
If courses count, I can recommend those 2 courses from UIUC on Coursera -
[https://www.coursera.org/learn/cloud-
computing](https://www.coursera.org/learn/cloud-computing) and
[https://www.coursera.org/learn/cloud-
computing-2](https://www.coursera.org/learn/cloud-computing-2)

------
swiftDaemon
[https://www.amazon.com/SYSTEMANTICS-SYSTEMS-BIBLE-John-
Gall-...](https://www.amazon.com/SYSTEMANTICS-SYSTEMS-BIBLE-John-Gall-
ebook/dp/B00AK1BIDM)

